

Ask HN: HN for science? - geuis

I think this has been asked before, but can't find any references. Is there an HN-style place specifically for science news?
======
mixmax
A subreddit called hardscience was created just the other day with emphasis on
submitting scientific papers. I don't know whether it'll fly or not but it
might be worth a look.

<http://www.reddit.com/r/hardscience/>

------
bbgm
Different format, slightly different crowd, but if you are interested in the
life sciences, the Friendfeed room is a great community

<http://friendfeed.com/the-life-scientists>

~~~
MrGunn
Seconding this from Deepak. There are professional scientists from every stage
senior scientist to grad studentwho participate in the life scientists room.

------
Stasyan
There is academic hacker news: <http://www.cs.toronto.edu:40106/>

